# كيف تمارس الصلاة مع يسوع بدون اخطاء



## فرايم حبيب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

من قلاية القديس جاورجيوس، إسقيط كوليتسو في جبل أثوس 
من مقابلة أجراها الشمّاس كلاوبا باراسكيف 






نقلها إلى العربية الأب أنطوان ملكي 
كيف نمارس صلاة يسوع بدون اخطاء 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الاول نعرف ماهى صلاة يسوع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



هى ترديد صلاة قصيرة للرب يسوع بصورة مستمرة بالفم والقلب والفكر مع توجيه 
الشعور للاحساس بحضور الرب يسوع فى كل مكان وفى كل وقت والصلاة هى :
† ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا الخاطىء
وهذه الصلاة الابائية المعروفة على مر العصور والاجيال من الاصل مقتبسة من :
† صلاة بارتيماوس الاعمى(يايسوع ابن داود ارحمنى ) مز10:47
† صلاة العشار (اللهم ارحمنى انا الخاطىء) لو18:13
فهى اذا صلاة انجلية مأخوذة من الكتاب المقدس ومستوحاه من كلمة الله

† ولا حاجة للقول بان من علم بهذه الصلاة ونادى بها بعد انا اختبر قوتها :
هم اباء ورهبان مصر الاوائل حتى ازدهرت وانتشرت وصارت مصدر غنى 
ونعم للعالم كله وهى الصلاة الموجودة فى مخطوطتنا وكتبنا القبطية
والمدونة فى كتاب التسبحة السنوى القبطى المستعمل يوميا فى الكنيسة 
القبطية الارثوذكسيةثم اخذتها عنها الكنيسة اليونانية والتى سلمتها الى الكنيسة
الروسية ثم الى العالم اجمع فأصبحت صلاة معروفة فى العالم كله ..

† وقد سميت هذه الصلاة بصلاة يسوع نظراً لأنها موجهة لربنا يسوع المسيح . 
هى صلاة صوتية كأى صلاة أخرى , ولكنها أيضا كأى صلاة أخرى ينبغى ان تقال بالعقل
والقلب وليس باللسان فقط ، بتفهم كل ما تحتويه من معان وأحساس عميق بها
حتى تختفى الكلمات مع طول ممارستها وتصبح حركة روحية داخلية دائمة السريان .




سؤال: ما هي الأخطاء الأكثر فداحة التي يرتكبها مَن يمارسون صلاة يسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: تكبّر الفكر هو الخطر الأعظم وقليلون هم المتحررون منه..
يمكنك أن تتغلّب عليه فقط إذا كنتَ متواضع الفكر. لكن تواضع الفكر ينبغي أن يكون
متجذّراً بثبات في نفسك وقلبك وفكرك، تواضع الفكر هو فضيلة تُكتَسَب بجهادات
عظيمة وصراعات روحية. علينا أن نجاهد والله الكليّ الخير إذ يرى آلامنا لا يتركنا
نُغلَب من الشياطين علينا أن_ ننتبه، _خاصةً من خطيئة إدانة أخينا. مثلاً، 
إذا رأيتَ رجلاً يكلّم امرأة فرحت تدينهما مفتكرأ بأنّهما سوف يرتكبان زناً،
في تلك اللحظة يدخل روح الزنا إلى قلبك وعقلك ونفسك ...



سؤال: عند ممارسة صلاة يسوع قد يطرأ على قلبنا فكر الزنا كيف نتحرر من هذه التجربة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: أيها الأب، هذه هي المشكلة الكبرى! إن لم تكن صاحب تواضع ،
فعندها بغض النظر عمّا تفعل، سوف تظهر الخديعة والتجربة الشيطانية..
لهذا السبب يخبرنا النبي داود: "تَذَلَّلْتُ فَخَلَّصَنِي" (مزمور 6:116) ،
يمكننا أن نتحرر من كل التجارب التي تعددها في كتابك صلاة يسوع: 
طريق إتحاد الفكر بالقلب"، ومن تجارب غيرها لم تعددها، إذا اكتسبنا اتضاع الفكر.
الشيطان عاجز عن دخول قلب رجل متواضع الفكر.
أكثر الأسلحة فتكاً ضد الشياطين هو اتضاع الفكر. لا السجدات ولا الصوم 
ولا السهرانيات، لأنّك إن لم تكن ذا فكر متّضع، سوف تتلوّث نفسك بأرواح الزنا
والمجد الباطل والغضب وغيرها، عند أول هجوم شيطاني ...
إذاً إن لم تكن ذا فكر متواضع، فالخلاص صعب ومليء بالتجارب
التي يسمح الله بها حتى ترى نقائصك وتتضع انظر ما الذي يقوله لنا 
الرسول القديس بولس: "فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، 
مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ
فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ" (أفسس 6:12). 
لكننا لا نقدر على التغلب عليها إلا بامتلاكنا تواضع الفكر إذا قلت بفكر متواضع
"أيها الرب يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمني أنا الخاطئ" 
لن يجرؤ الشيطان المعادي على الاقتراب منك بتجاربه، 
الشيطان المجرِّب يقترب عندما نتعالى بفكرنا أو نقبل أفكار وكلمات كبرياء
ومجد باطل من الناس أو الشياطين، كمثل "انظر كم تقدّمتَ في الصلاة"، 
أو "أنت ترى أنّك لستَ كالآخرين!" 
في الواقع، هذا هو الهدف الذي يسعى إليه الشطان لكي يصيّرنا مستكبرين،
وبهذا يجرّدنا من الصلاة . 




سؤال: لكن أيستطيع الشيطان أن يهاجمنا بأفكار الغضب والحسد والحقد والزنا وغيرها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: نعم. لهذا عليك أن تقتلع الأهواء الرئيسية من قلبك، 
بالاعتراف والتوبة والصلاة والأعمال الحسنة والإحسانات . 




سؤال: لكن الآباء القديسين يقولون أن ممارسة صلاة يسوع
هي أكثر ما يساعد على إخضاع أهواء الإنسان 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: بالطبع! هذه يجب أن تتمّ معاً: صلاة يسوع مع الأعمال المسيحية
الحسنة التي ذكرتُها. صلاة يسوع تحوّل الإنسان القديم إلى إنسان آخر جديد روحي إلهي.
عندما تركّز صلاة يسوع في فكرك ونفسك وقلبك، تصيرُ عرشاً للألوهة وهيكلاً للروح القدس.
والنعمة الإلهية تجلب الطهارة والقداسة إلى فكرك وقلبك ونفسك ، 
لكن من أجل هذه علينا أن نقوم بمجهود. قبل المناولة علينا أن نطهّر انفسنا 
واجسدنا بصلاة يسوع. وعندما ذهابنا إلى النوم نقول صلاة يسوع.
نعمة الروح القدس وملاكنا الحارس تكون معنا إذا خلدنا إلى النوم واسم الرب يسوع في فكرنا . 




سؤال: ماذا تخبرنا عن حرارة الكليتين الطبيعية التي قد تصير خلال ممارسة صلاة يسوع
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: يعلّمنا القديسون الهدوئيون أن الحرارة التي تأتي من الكليتين طبيعية
وتتولّد من عمل الإرادة، هذه الحرارة تجلب القساوة والاهتياج والبرودة إلى النفس،
على مَن يصلّي أن يتجنّب هذه الحرارة في الصلاة، عليه أن ينتبه منها ولا يركّز عليها.
من الحسن ممارسة عمل جسدي ما يؤدّي إلى زوال هذه الحرارة..
ليس من السهل بلوغ الكمال من خلال صلاة يسوع، إنّما ينبغي علينا أن نعمل 
ونحارب روحياً لأن الله لا يطلب منّا شيئاً يفوق قدرتنا. 




سؤال: إذا صلّيت مع أفكار شريرة (تكبّر، غضب، زنى، أو غيره) 
أيمكن أن لهذه الأفكار أن تثير الآباء والإخوة الآخرين في الدير أيضاً
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: نعم، إذا تواجدت الأرواح الشريرة في قلبك عند ممارسة الصلاة، 
فهي سوف تحارب الآباء والإخوة الآخرين أيضاً ..




سؤال: أي شكل من الصلاة هو الأفضل، كاملة أو مختصرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"يا ربي يسوع المسيح يا ابن الله ارحمني أنا الخاطئ!"،
أو "ربي يسوع المسيح ارحمني!"
أو "يا يسوع ارحمني!" 
أو "يسوع! يسوع! يسوع!" 

جواب: يتوقف الأمر على فكر الإنسان وحالته الروحية. الأفضل هو الشكل الكامل،
إذ في هذه الحالة نعترف بألوهية مخلصنا يسوع المسيح، نطلب رحمته ونقرّ بخطئنا ،
لكن عند وجود الكثير من التعكير في داخلنا أو حولنا مما يمنعنا من التركيز،
عندها نصرخ بتوبة "يسوع، يسوع، يسوع!" مهم جداً أن تكون صرختنا بتوبة. 




سؤال: ما هو النافع للمبتدئ لكي يتعلّم صلاة يسوع ويمارسها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: قبل كل شيء، بمعونة النعمة الإلهية، على المبتدئ أن يكفّ عن 
ارتكاب الخطايا الكبيرة ، لهذا على المبتدئ أن يبحث عن أب روحي للاعتراف 
ولبداية مسيحية حسنة. من ثمّ، عليه أن يشارك في القداس الإلهي بشكل منتظم
وبتكرار قدر الإمكان؛ عليه أن يقوم بقانونه اليومي من الصلوات والسجدات
كما يحددها أبوه الروحي، ويمارس صلاة يسوع مرتين يومياً ما لا يقلّ عن
خمس عشرة دقيقة، في مكان هادئ. عليه أن يتعلّم ويمارس أساس كل الأعمال
الصالحة، فضيلة اتّضاع الفكر، إذ أنك تخسر كل شيء إذا لم تواضع نفسك أمام الله
والناس والشياطين ، عليه أن يقطع مشيئته الذاتية، يسلك في الطاعة،
ويقبل بفرح كل ما يجري معه ، الإخفاق في قطع المشيئة الذاتية، 
التعارض مع الآخرين، وتبرير الذات تمثّل بداية استعلاء الفكر ....
لهذا عليك أن تواضع نفسك وتكون مطيعاً. عندما تكون صادقاً وغير مشكك 
بل صاحب فكر متّضع، تنزل عليك نعمة الروح القدس. هذا أساس جيد يؤهّلك لتنمو روحياً، 
محارباً الأهواء، حاملاً يسوع المسيح سلاحاً لا يقهَر. إذا كنت صاحب اتضاع فكر 
تغلب التجارب ، هذا لا يعني أنك صرتَ كاملاً، بل عندما تمتلك نعمة اتضاع الفكر
بمعونة قوة الله يمكنك أن تصارع ضد الأهواء والخطأة والشياطين . 





سؤال: كيف يمكننا أن نحفظ فكرنا منقىً من الأفكار الشريرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: إذا واضعتَ نفسك، نعمة الروح القدس تحفظ فكرك طاهراً ،،
أما إن لم تُطِع ولم تقطع مشيئتك الذاتية ولم تواضع نفسك فأنت تقصي نفسك
عن نعمة الله ولن تكون قادراً على مقاومة الأفكار الدنسة الشيطانية . 





سؤال: أهناك لحظات فيها تتركنا نعمة الله
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




جواب: اللحظات التي تتركنا فيها نعمة الله هي حين نرتكب الخطايا الكبيرة ،
أما متواضع الفكر فلا يتركه الله أبداً.​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*رائع جدا شكراااا​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## بستان الكرز (10 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع شكرا كتير كتير...


----------



## فرايم حبيب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------

